# S.S. Pakeha



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Gentlemen,
Would anyone have any information on the S.S. Pakeha, built in 1890 by Messrs. Ropner & Son, Stockton-on-Tees, and owned by Shaw, Saville and Albion Co. Ltd., who operated the ship on the U.K. to New Zealand run.
Any pictures and further information would be very much appreciated.

There was a second Pakeha, built in 1910 I believe, however, my interest lies with the first built ship.

Thank you again for any help you may provide,
Regards,
P.N.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Hobo5, google SSPakeha to find photos of the first vessel and others of the 1910 build. My father emigrated to NZ on the later ship in 1920 and she remained in service until post WW2.

Bob


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

This one built 1890 >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Another image when she was named 'Broderick' >


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

The second Pakeha launched 1911, was taken over by the Admiralty and fitted with a dummy bow and stern etc to look like HMS Revenge the anchored in the Firth of Forth for a time and later steamed died to the Thames where she served as a floating cold store for the ministry of supply .
She was returned to SS&A for a few trips down under and was scrapped about 1950. I saw her at Queens wharf Auckland from the ferry boat and rushed home to tell my Dad. The whole family did the ferry trip the next evening so we could see the ship that brought Dad to Nz in 1920.

Bob


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you everybody for your informative replies.
Best Regards,
P.N.


----------



## Clifford Cocker (Jan 21, 2008)

*ss Pakeha (1910 build)*

The "Pakeha" concluded her long history alongside the Banana Berth in the Royal Albert Dock in 1946-47 as a floating refrig. meat storage vessel.
Her Fridge Machinery (J&E Hall) was a joy to behold, all of the insulation on the cylinders was faced with highly varnished hardwood with brass banding.
Cliff Cocker


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Hobo5 said:


> Gentlemen,
> Would anyone have any information on the S.S. Pakeha, built in 1890 by Messrs. Ropner & Son, Stockton-on-Tees, and owned by Shaw, Saville and Albion Co. Ltd., who operated the ship on the U.K. to New Zealand run.
> Any pictures and further information would be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


courtesy of WSS Blue Star Line


----------



## Nerd Flanders (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi there. 
I live in New Zealand and I have an original "treasure chest" with a sticker of the SS Pakeha on it.


----------



## Nerd Flanders (Jun 28, 2019)

Actually it's called a Steamer trunk.


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Don't remember any "steamer trunk" questions in my original post, but thank's anyway.
Hobo5


----------



## Nerd Flanders (Jun 28, 2019)

Hobo5 said:


> Don't remember any "steamer trunk" questions in my original post, but thank's anyway.
> Hobo5


umm you wanted information about the ship SS Pakeha, well I have an original real life artifact from the ship,


----------



## R*dn*y (Jul 16, 2019)

My maternal grandfather was ship's cook onboard Pakeha until 9th July 1949.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi P.N. In case you've not already seen this :
http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/view.php?year_built=&builder=&ref=169606&vessel=PAKEHA


----------

